# Sticky  New forum section: Frequently Asked Questions



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a direct link:

GTO Forum - Frequently Asked Questions

Note: Content can be added here only by admins (guys like me), but the motivation behind that is to try to keep the content here both useful and relevant - not to lock people out. Once posted, most threads will be open to further comment and discussion by members.

Thanks to ArmyaDarkness for the idea.

Cheers,
Bear


----------



## freddiepage (4 mo ago)

thanks


----------

